# Drivers side front window troubles



## Cwarren13 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been having problems with my drivers side front window (97 Nissan Altima SE). The person who installed my speakers apparently put my door back on wrong and knocked the window off the track. I took it to get repaired and they told me that I would have to get a new motor in order to get it fixed. It was way too expensive, and I could still move it up and down with my hand so I just lived with it for a while. Then, I took my car to get a seperate repair and when I got it back the guys who did the repair (who are awesome and never screw me) "fixed" the window for free for me by locking it in the up position so I can never roll it down. I'm so sick of this, never being able to open my window... is there anyway I can reverse this to get it back to the way it used to be? Any ideas on what they did to lock it like that? Whats the normal cost for this all to be repaired if I just decide to go that route?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Just so you know that you can not pass an inspection if the driver's window is not functional. I'm sorry :-( But if you can prove to the speaker installation place that it was their fault they owe you the repairs. I would take it back to them and demand it. Go to a manager. If its a main branch place (circuit city, best buy, etc) then you may just get what you deserve. If you can prove it was them then I would keep going up the chain until you get someone who will help you. Don't just stop at the store manager.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Cwarren13 said:


> I have been having problems with my drivers side front window (97 Nissan Altima SE). The person who installed my speakers apparently put my door back on wrong and knocked the window off the track. I took it to get repaired and they told me that I would have to get a new motor in order to get it fixed. It was way too expensive, and I could still move it up and down with my hand so I just lived with it for a while. Then, I took my car to get a seperate repair and when I got it back the guys who did the repair (who are awesome and never screw me) "fixed" the window for free for me by locking it in the up position so I can never roll it down. I'm so sick of this, never being able to open my window... is there anyway I can reverse this to get it back to the way it used to be? Any ideas on what they did to lock it like that? Whats the normal cost for this all to be repaired if I just decide to go that route?



Wow!!! The people the installed your speakers have some nerve. In addition, the other guys that lock the window in the up position aren't much better in my opinion. Must be fun at the toll booths and drive up windows. All kidding aside price out the window motor and read through the Haynes manual and see if you can repair it your self. What did you get for a price quote?

Frank D


----------



## Cwarren13 (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, a friend of mine "knew a guy" and when I went to him to demand that he pay to fix it he was no where to be found. The price quote I got was 300 to fix the window I believe. But this was from a Nissan dealer so I'm sure that I can fix it cheaper somewhere else. Basically, I just want to be able to move it up and down with my hand again and I'll be happy...

What do you mean I can't pass an inspection with the window not working? What kind of inspection? I've passed my emissions test.

Oh, and let me tell you how much fun it is to go to the drive-thru window and the toll booth haha.


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

Just FYI, I parted out a 93 Altima and have the window motors/regulators still in the door panels but could remove them if you were interested in purchasing them used. I'm not sure if the part numbers are the same but I could check at work tomorrow to see if you were interested. Thanks!



Cwarren13 said:


> Unfortunately, a friend of mine "knew a guy" and when I went to him to demand that he pay to fix it he was no where to be found. The price quote I got was 300 to fix the window I believe. But this was from a Nissan dealer so I'm sure that I can fix it cheaper somewhere else. Basically, I just want to be able to move it up and down with my hand again and I'll be happy...
> 
> What do you mean I can't pass an inspection with the window not working? What kind of inspection? I've passed my emissions test.
> 
> Oh, and let me tell you how much fun it is to go to the drive-thru window and the toll booth haha.


----------



## Cwarren13 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ironchild said:


> Just FYI, I parted out a 93 Altima and have the window motors/regulators still in the door panels but could remove them if you were interested in purchasing them used. I'm not sure if the part numbers are the same but I could check at work tomorrow to see if you were interested. Thanks!


If the parts are compatible in my 97 Altima I would be very interested. Please email me at [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

If you get me your vin# i'll be able to tell you for sure. thanks



Cwarren13 said:


> If the parts are compatible in my 97 Altima I would be very interested. Please email me at [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

If the driver side window fails to go down you'll fail the safety inspection. At least that's how it goes in NH... we have safety inspections and that'll fail it in a heart beat.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> If the driver side window fails to go down you'll fail the safety inspection. At least that's how it goes in NH... we have safety inspections and that'll fail it in a heart beat.



Hey Darktide, I just had an inspection two weeks ago and I didn't see them roll the windows up and down. But I was pretty surprised to see them lift the car up and use a mirror to check all four brakes, gas lines and most other thing on the under body.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

that's a surprise to me too. Most mechanics do a pretty half - arsed job of inspections. The only time i've seen them fail for a window is if someone mentioned something. Which is what is bothering me because my driver side window is very very finicky. The stupid control switch is the actual culprit but I refuse to pay the money when I'm trying to sell the car (I just picked up an 88 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4). But I may end up having to as most people probably won't buy it if its being that much of a pain. Oh well.

Like I said before though, if you have a safety inspection.... don't mention it to anyone and hopefully they won't notice


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> that's a surprise to me too. Most mechanics do a pretty half - arsed job of inspections. The only time i've seen them fail for a window is if someone mentioned something. Which is what is bothering me because my driver side window is very very finicky. The stupid control switch is the actual culprit but I refuse to pay the money when I'm trying to sell the car (I just picked up an 88 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4). But I may end up having to as most people probably won't buy it if its being that much of a pain. Oh well.
> 
> Like I said before though, if you have a safety inspection.... don't mention it to anyone and hopefully they won't notice



I stop bring my car to a local mech. in Derry after they snapped off the control button on the driver's side window console. I took it apart and you can't just replace the stupid plastic button you have to replace the unit as a whole and it costs cost to $100.00. So I searched through a Jack's junk yard in Billerica, if you ever heard of them, and the control console was missing on all the driver's side door.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have 3 junkyards in the local area that I could get'm out of if I know which years are compatible. It'd be nice to have that fixed before I try to sell the thing. If anyone knows that info it'd be quite handy. Thanks in advance. And if I find an extra one I'll pull it out for ya (assuming its not over priced). 

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I have 3 junkyards in the local area that I could get'm out of if I know which years are compatible. It'd be nice to have that fixed before I try to sell the thing. If anyone knows that info it'd be quite handy. Thanks in advance. And if I find an extra one I'll pull it out for ya (assuming its not over priced).
> 
> Darktide



Hey Darktide, could you please tell me the names and locations for the junkyards in NH?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Lamberts - Manchester - Rt 28 Bypass
Heberts - Goffstown - Just off Rt 114

those are the two closest to me. Here is a handy website

http://www.usedpartscentral.com/state/new-hampshire/search_new-hampshire3.htm

their locations aren't all correct (lamberts specifically) but it at least lists them all for ya. I'm probably headed over to heberts now to check for parts for my truck. Lamberts is pretty disorganized. He's a good one for the "eh I'll give ya $10". He doesn't always pick up on it. I may swing down there for fun. Good luck and i'll let ya know what I pick up on.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

so yeah. I found a junkyard that has one for a 99... but he says it probably isn't right. Though I'm probably going to go with it as long as he garuntees it to work for XX amount of days. He's selling it for $35ish. I tried to take the switch out and broke the plug.. the prongs that are soldered to the circuit board... I actually was able to successfully resolder them back ... (rather proud of myself for that). But I couldn't find a way to get in there and clean the contacts... but I've got to do something. If anyone has any ideas please let me know (trying to find the cheapest way out as I don't have a lot of money).

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> so yeah. I found a junkyard that has one for a 99... but he says it probably isn't right. Though I'm probably going to go with it as long as he garuntees it to work for XX amount of days. He's selling it for $35ish. I tried to take the switch out and broke the plug.. the prongs that are soldered to the circuit board... I actually was able to successfully resolder them back ... (rather proud of myself for that). But I couldn't find a way to get in there and clean the contacts... but I've got to do something. If anyone has any ideas please let me know (trying to find the cheapest way out as I don't have a lot of money).
> 
> Darktide


I sent you a PM


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I took some pictures of the setup but after fiddling with it and almost getting stuck with several windows down and not going back up I decided to stop messing around with it. I picked up a new switch for $65.10. Free shipping, the price was on Pinnacle parts online and I got "Autoparts Warehouse" to price match and any order over $50 is free shipping. So I think I came out on top versus the jerks at Team Nissan who wanted to charge me $110 when the MSRP was only $102. 

I'll post some of the pics once I get my camera back. I tried a switch from a 99 SE and it didn't work. I tried several others that matched the plug and look but didn't actually function. I have no idea what's going. Here is some information on the actual switch

OEM # 25401 9E000
Fits The Following
1998-2001 Nissan Altima (all trims)
2000-2004 Nissan Xterra
2000-2004 Nissan Frontier (Crew Cab)

I don't know why the '99 didn't work in my car but its ok I guess. Just remember if you hit a junkyard that even if the switch looks good it may not actually work. Good Luck with it, if anyone has any helpful advice just let me know.

Darktide


----------

